

How to make Chrome understand the SASS/SCSS in your rails app - foobar2k
http://fonicmonkey.net/2013/03/25/native-sass-scss-source-map-support-in-chrome-and-rails/

======
jewbacca
From the top comment (to save the scroll-conservative 30 seconds of doubt and
confusion):

\----

Michael Laccetti says:

Just a quick note that the ‘Experiments’ tab under the developer console will
not show up unless you specifically enable it under chrome://flags (Enable
Developer Tools experiments)

------
mhodgson
I'm fairly certain this doesn't work with current versions of Chrome. The
experimental support for the -sass-debug-info that this method uses was
removed in favor of real sourcemaps landing in sass version 3.3.0.

You can try using the alpha release of sass 3.3.0 to get real sourcemaps but I
haven't had any luck getting it to work with rails. It also will not work with
compass 0.13.alpha, you have to downgrade to 0.12.2.

~~~
guybrush0
It's solid on the Chrome stable and beta channels, but possibly not on Canary.
I'd hope they'll wait until sass 3.3 is released before removing the debug-
info support from more stable channels.

------
msoad
I'm trying to make it work with Assets Pipeline and Compass with no luck. Any
ideas?

~~~
gamache
There were a few things I noticed:

\- You need to be using 'sass-rails', not 'sass', in your Gemfile for
config.sass to work. Don't put it in the :assets group, either.

\- You must set config.sass.compress = false (or rather, you must not set it
to true!)

\- You'll probably need to blow away your assets cache (tmp/cache/assets/* or
public/assets/*) to see the changes.

I just got it working with a Rails app at work, and I am pleased with the
results. Chrome Web Inspector continues to make my life easier!

~~~
msoad
Thank you for help. With all of that, I'm still getting no result.

Second line of CSS/SCSS reference appears but it's like ..:4 and points to no
file.

Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/4EJBBjd.png>

~~~
moorecp
I had the exact same issue. What fixed it for me was what the parent said of
adding this line, too:

config.sass.compress = false

Clear you cached assets, restart your server and reload the page. That should
hopefully fix it for you.

